# Web Hosting Special for LJ's, Free domain name- $35. / year



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Here is a good opportunity to launch a web site and help advertise your business. Galaxy Host is offering a limited number of web hosting accounts with free domain name registration. Only $35.00 per year. Anytime money back guarantee! Comes with the industry standard cPanel and one click installations of all the popular scripts and web site building tools using Fantistico and Simple Scripts. You will find all the easy to use site building tools needed for a first class website.



Galaxy Host

Moonlight Special


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Ron, Thanks for the info. I will check it out and have my 27 year old son check it out! I looked into a web site service earlier this year, but they can be expensive. By the way, I lived in Twain Harte and Long Barn when I went to Columbia JC between 1972 and 75. It was a great area, but too crowded at times. If I am ever up there I would love to see what wood you have for sale. I like to buy from small mills and run it through my planer to see what's hidden. 
Robert


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Robert,
Twain Harte is a great place. I am lucky to have no neighbors close by and tend to stay home unless someone is paying me to go out. Just let me know if you are in the area and I will give you directions to find me.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great info…I wish I had seen it prior to building my company's web site many moons ago. All the site tools tell you how easy it is….it is not. We host our own site…which makes it a little bit easier to make changes….but that makes us responsible for backups, statistics…etc etc.

If I had it to do over again….I would go this route for sure.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Ditto, reggiek…hope someone brings this up again in about 8 months, when my Yahoo Site Solution subscription runs out! It's ok, but this looks good too.


----------

